# Leak around recirculation pump



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a leak at my reciculation pump of my oil fired hot water furnace.  I was wondering what's involved in fixing this...or is this a job for a oil burner machanic? 

I've attached some pictures.


----------



## rabadger (Feb 11, 2006)

You don't have any isolation valves.  Hire a professional and have valves installed.  Without valves the system has to drain,  repaired,  refilled and air taken out.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Sparky:
Isolation valves would make life easier but there is a gasket in that joint that has failed. Drain the wate down, unbolt the pump, clean the surfaces, put permatex on both surfaces, put in a new gasket and bolt her back up. Now fill with water and bleed off all air; you know the air is gone when you can't hear water splashing and running in the system. I loved the hot water system we had in our house but it loved gas too much. I now use a geo-thermal unit.
Glenn


----------

